# Brittany Ferries order new super ferry



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just announced. £225 million, 30 pet friendly cabins. Running on LNG. Less pollution. Bigger than any ferry they have had before, more facilities.

Will start operating for 2017 season in conjunction with Cap Finisterre serving Bilbao and Santander and the Pont Aven will be reallocated to the St Malo route.

This means a more than doubling of pet cabins on the Spanish routes. There will still be kennel spaces as well.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As far as I was aware they ordered this ship months ago!! I remember thinking at the time "MMM LPG powered ship, that's novel !!" 

I wonder if they will have problems filling up at a French fuel Station :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I received the notice about this new ship in the Club Voyage news which only arrived yesterday. It sounds like a good ship and is certainly streets ahead of how they started as a cooperative of Brittany farmers and fishermen keen to have access to the UK market via Roscoff.......

BUT the costs of their crossings means they should have paid for it fully within three months and that's from MHF users only..... :lol: 

Seriously though, the ship should make the longer crossing to the Spanish ports even more pleasurable and more of a cruise - which is their aim in designing it, I am sure it will look good.

Dave

PS

If anyone wants to reduce the amount they have to pay for such crossings they are welcome to use our Club Voyage number


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys, but as I get sick on even the Mersey ferry, will have to pass.

My idea of hell is a world cruise!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

LPG or LNG?

I doubt the latter!


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

That means EVEN more bloody dogs on campsites !!!!!!!!!!

Gets more like Crufts everyday.

Keith


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> LPG or LNG?
> 
> I doubt the latter!


LNG it is. See below:

Leading French ferry and holiday company, Brittany Ferries, today announced that an order has been placed for a new cruise-ferry that will be its largest yet, and one of the biggest such vessels in the world. It will also be the cleanest, most environmentally-friendly ship to operate in UK waters because LNG emits about 25 per cent less carbon dioxide during combustion than marine fuel oil and burns with no smoke. It is entirely free of sulphur and is very low in nitrogen oxide emissions.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Penquin said:


> I received the notice about this new ship in the Club Voyage news which only arrived yesterday. It sounds like a good ship and is certainly streets ahead of how they started as a cooperative of Brittany farmers and fishermen keen to have access to the UK market via Roscoff.......
> 
> BUT the costs of their crossings means they should have paid for it fully within three months and that's from MHF users only..... :lol:
> 
> ...


A word of warning!!!

I had my Club Voyage membership suspended after posting on open forum. Reinstated after deleting so no long term problems and using PM's to supply your number to others doesn't bother them.


----------

